# And now?...what are you going to make?



## Daisy42 (Jun 16, 2011)

Christmas passed, presents were delivered but my hands are used to the frenzy or exercise  I am thinking what to knit next. I went to Barnes & Noble yesterday and of course, I couldn't resist buying a knitting book! My boyfriend sugested a challenge and so I decided to start a shawl. I know it would probably take me some months to finish, but I'm ready to start something for me for a change. What is your next project?


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

I am going to learn Magic Loop, toe up socks.


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

I think I am ready to knit some new teddy bears! I have also ordered yarn to knit some felt hats.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am making boot cuffs. I am not sure what next.


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> I am making boot cuffs. I am not sure what next.


what is your favorite boot cuff pattern?


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I've started the Magic Vest for me.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Finish my GSons Christmas blanket, other projects got in the way-then my Gdaughters each have "ordered/requested" I knit them a sweater--which will be major attempt-but xcited to get started 
Happy New Year to all KP'ers, have sooooo enjoyed you this past year !


----------



## mwilsonmd (Feb 28, 2013)

I have decided on perfecting my fair isle technique. I have done two simple two color hats this week. On to a busier pattern with more colors. Maybe do some stash-busting at the same time!


----------



## bdejong (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm going to go back to the sweater I was knitting before I set it aside for the Christmas projects. I have the back and one front done, the other front about 1/2 way.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

A hat for me! I'm sure I'll start at least one more project before the hat is finished.......probably the same day I start the hat.


----------



## jacinta1916 (Oct 19, 2014)

My cousin's birthday as she continues to remind us is in 83 days. I ordered fingering weight yarn in her favorite color which is red. Have a few patterns in mind just haven't decided which to use.


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

I know that feeling! I think I'll finish some thing I started before I started on Christmas gifts. I was making wash clothes to give as gifts at a luncheon. Also the capes I made for Christmas were a great success so might make more as Prayer Shaws!


----------



## Donna Faye (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm knitting headbands to use up small balls of leftover yarn.
I make them doubled for the cold weather months.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

With yarn for 8 sweaters stashed and two in progress, I'm steeling myself against steals - they have to be 'real steals' now - but I'm watching a couple - and waiting.

Somewhere in here will be the Woolie Bullie hat and mittens but I haven't decided on the main yarn yet.


----------



## Elaine74bl (Nov 19, 2014)

My youngest daughter sent me a $40 gift certificate from KnitPicks. After knitting lots of Lapgans for grankids I guess I need to find a sweater pattern that I can knit just for me. Something just for me feels odd ... somehow. :lol:



Daisy42 said:


> Christmas passed, presents were delivered but my hands are used to the frenzy or exercise  I am thinking what to knit next. I went to Barnes & Noble yesterday and of course, I couldn't resist buying a knitting book! My boyfriend sugested a challenge and so I decided to start a shawl. I know it would probably take me some months to finish, but I'm ready to start something for me for a change. What is your next project?


----------



## zzknits (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a shawlette to finish for my daughter's birthday on December 31st., then I'm going to knit a sweater for myself. That is something I haven't done in many years.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I like Baa Baa Boot Cuffs from Skacel Collection. The yarn to make the cuff is a little difficult at first but it sure turns out pretty. which one is your favorite to make? I've made one pair and I am on my second.


chubs said:


> what is your favorite boot cuff pattern?


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

I am making the Ashton Shawlette and socks on 9" circular. It is the year for me to try new things.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Small stuff. I am going through my stash of patterns and making things I put on my to-do list. Right now I am working my way through a bunch of animal hats.


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

i got a few skeins of yarn for christmas - one skein is green bay packers' colors. i started a pair of slippers - my plan is to wear them while watching football. tomorrow.



i am knitting them simultaneously (it's an old-fashioned style, knit flat - garter stitch for the start, ending in 2x2 rib), and i have them partway through the ribbing. i even paused a moment last night and seamed the back. so when i get done with the ribbing, i'll gather the toes and seam the insteps!

how exciting, huh??

after that, i don't know what to start (or finish) next. i might finish up the bosnian stitch oven mitt. (that stitch takes an eternity.) or frog my hubby's dragonscale sweater and start it over as a cardi. or make myself some personal spa scrubbies (i need a back scrubbie). or start some lapghans to donate this year. or start myself some socks (i haven't knit myself socks in a really long time). or pull out the cashmere blend i splurged on, and start a shawl (i have chosen a pattern with large eyelet). or maybe just play in my yarn!


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

PhoenixFire said:


> i got a few skeins of yarn for christmas - one skein is green bay packers' colors. i started a pair of slippers - my plan is to wear them while watching football. tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG you sound like such a busy woman. God Bless You. I am hoping though that you could point me in the direction of the sock pattern please. No matter what I do I always have trouble with socks.I would welcome the knit flat pattern. Even if you just wrote it down and sent me a pm. Thanks


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

My next project is to try doing some crochet and loom a scarf. I have slippers on the needles right that has to be finished. Baby, my feet are cold! lol


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

I will resume knitting the WIP's I have in the closet. Plus add a pair of socks for me and a sweater for me. Start an afghan for my son (have one started for his brother already). I will look through my stash and organize (HA!).

Lots to do.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Yesterday a knitter friend and I went to a great sale at the LYS. Bought some lovely grey yarn and started the Margo Poncho last night. I'm still working on one of Dee O'Keefe's lovely designs and have other WIPs to complete.
Here's a look at the poncho.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/margo-poncho


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm working on a cardigan for me. Then I have a request for a couple of bears and some doll clothes. Seems I always have something going and that's just the way I like it!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh I like that one!!!!


Pocahontas said:


> Yesterday a knitter friend and I went to a great sale at the LYS. Bought some lovely grey yarn and started the Margo Poncho last night. I'm still working on one of Dee O'Keefe's lovely designs and have other WIPs to complete.
> Here's a look at the poncho.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/margo-poncho


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

I have so many things I want to make, but right now I'm working on a baby blanket out of Pipsqueak yarn. Only done about 6" and I'm bored with it already! LOL But I will plug along and not start anything else until it's finished. Then, I bought a Jean Greenhowe (sp??) book that has the Nativity patterns and I want to start on those so I can have it ready by next Christmas. I'm trying not to look at too many new patterns so I won't get distracted.


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm finishing up this jacket for my niece:
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEspring08/PATTnobhill.html

And then I'm going to finish this sweater for myself. I'm just about finished the second sleeve and just have the second front to finish. I used some really soft pink acrylic yarn I had in my stash for about 15 years... Here's the sweater: http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss11/PATTcorinne.php


----------



## Edwardian2 (Oct 11, 2014)

Donna Faye said:


> I'm knitting headbands to use up small balls of leftover yarn.
> I make them doubled for the cold weather months.


Good idea!


----------



## Edwardian2 (Oct 11, 2014)

I have to make 2 baby quilts before March and I need to get back to some knitting I started (for myself) and never got finished.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

I got twin nephews coming in March so 2 baby afghans must be done.

Sister NEEDS arm warmers.

THEN I gonna try to make me a tea cozy. Santa gave me a tea pot. Sooooooooooo I have to keep it warm ;-)


----------



## patringo (Feb 11, 2014)

like many, i am going to knit a sweater for me. bought the yarn about 6 mo ago and it has really been calling to me. also, hope to attempt socks this coming year. always been afraid of those dpns falling out of my stitches - ha ha.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

The tubs of wips beckon!


----------



## grandmapaws (Apr 13, 2014)

I have a sweater started for my daughter's birthday end of January. I have a second Big Snowy Owl to do for my granddaughter, these two projects are going to keep me busy for a while. Gail


----------



## Crochet Knit Mary (Dec 20, 2014)

I am about to start reworking a rippled crochet afghan. The one I made last year just does not seem right and the yarn I used was so nice, it has to be re made, lol!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Not sure, just finished another scarf yesterday, two sets of mitts, and need to decide which yarn is yelling the loudest!


----------



## HollyA (Apr 11, 2013)

I just did a guage check for a cabled shrug for my granddaughter. Her birthday is January 12


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

I started 2 summer tops in cotton and acrylic yarns. One is a gray variegated with seed stitch edging. The other is a pale yellow top with some lace in the bodice. NEXT is to learn Entralac and re learn socks.


----------



## Crafty Linda (Nov 15, 2014)

Just knitting baby blanket for hospital while I decide what's next, want to learn to knit socks on four needles. And have a go at felting, and I really would like to make some Gypsycream teddies even big ted, happy new year to everyone. Linda


----------



## dearyou37 (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm knitting a new hat for my little one, since her father managed to lose the last one I made her. I'm going to make some matching mittens as well. After that I think it's back to the shawl I was working on before I started Christmas presents. I think I might also like to tackle my first adult sweater sometime soon.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

We're off on holiday soon so I am just filling in time knitting more hats, mitts and scarves for the homeless. Will be taking loads of yarn with me to make bootees and mitts for the local hospital while I am away. I wonder if I will have any room in my luggage for clothes. :lol:


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

I need to finish three scarves and then I might start on the Wingspan shawl(ette?) that's on Ravelry. I do want to make a second poppet eventually.


----------



## Knot foxy (Sep 6, 2014)

I have received several balls of Eros by Plymouth yarn, different colors, about 250 yards, each color. Don't know what I can make with it.
Suggestions very much appreciated!


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Since I have so much inherent guilt, I feel compelled to finish my WIPs...but, I really want to try my hand at Fair Isle on something small like a hat or mitts.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Working on a scarf for my SO, may follow it with a hat for him. Then a capelet for myself. Then a shawl also for me. Then lots of washcloths then start on Christmas for next year. At last count I had 80+ items on my to do list. We'll see how many actually get done.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

NanaMc said:


> I am going to learn Magic Loop, toe up socks.


me too :roll:


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

A pair of mittens in Fair Isle for myself.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

My youngest daughter is due her first baby in March so lots of baby things to get on with.


----------



## dickletn (Jan 23, 2011)

Will be working on some placemats. Have the yarn and pattern. Maybe when I get off Knitting Paradise.


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

I gave myself permission to make myself a new sweater. I just finished Christmas sweaters for the 9 great grand babies.


----------



## ccrotty489 (Oct 10, 2013)

Last night I started Christophe Sleeping Bag. A friend asked me to do this for her new grandbaby due in March. Also have 6 beanies to make for grandsons friends in NFL team colors/logos. I made grandson a NY Giants hat for Christmas and his friends have asked for these in their favorite team colors. I have a pair of fingerless mitts and a headband started for me that I need to finish.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

We have 4 babies due before June, so I have lots to do! Plus I definitely want to make a few more Poppets! But first I have to finish the hooded cowl I promised my mom!


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

I've been a lace knitter for a long time but I've always been intimidated by shawls so I think I'm going to try to make a shawl this winter, any suggestions as to what one I should start with? Im an intermediate knitter and get intimidated easily by unfamiliar stitch instructions.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm making Linnypin's Harley Bear first - then the Art Deco scarf.


----------



## naztuna (Oct 9, 2012)

Daisy42 said:


> Christmas passed, presents were delivered but my hands are used to the frenzy or exercise  I am thinking what to knit next. I went to Barnes & Noble yesterday and of course, I couldn't resist buying a knitting book! My boyfriend sugested a challenge and so I decided to start a shawl. I know it would probably take me some months to finish, but I'm ready to start something for me for a change. What is your next project?


I am knitting a baby blanket for my cousin who is expecting no. 4 in March.

Going to also learn how to do magic loop socks, after the baby blanket of course. :lol:


----------



## claraine (Jan 26, 2014)

Starting on Christmas presents for next year...I'm going to make 5 placemat sets.


----------



## tyme2sew (Dec 20, 2012)

I will be knitting sweater for all the grand daughters and if my hands are not worn out by then, I will do sweaters for grand son and my two sons, oh gosh then there is the one girlfriend.... see how the list can grow... Glenna in NC


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I had been working on a baby sweater for months, and was moving along slowly. Picked it up to work on it a little and had no interest (with my knitting so limited). Was up to just under the sleeve of a top down, well cut the yarn from the sweater, wound the little bit back on the ball and tossed the sweater. Couldn't even be bothered unraveling it.

Going to give a try making a fox scarf, which is one I have been wanting to make. Will see how this pattern goes.

Happy knitting with what ever you are making.


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

A pattern that isnt listed as "easy", time to learn something new. ( I hope)


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Sunny70 said:


> I know that feeling! I think I'll finish some thing I started before I started on Christmas gifts. I was making wash clothes to give as gifts at a luncheon. Also the capes I made for Christmas were a great success so might make more as Prayer Shaws!


Would you be able to send the link to the pattern for the capes. I make prayer shawls as well. Thanks.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

A poncho for my daughter and a baby shawl (just got the baby news on Christmas Day and, no, I'm not going to be a granny). I also bought wool to make a cardi for myself and that keeps getting put on the back burner along with Gypsycream's Oakley owl. I'd like to start next year with a clean slate - as if... :roll:


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Well Christmas Eve morning when everything was done, I started a pair of Thrummed mittens for me. Hubby commented that I almost never make anything for me. 12 hours later we got the wonderful news that daughter is expecting our first grand baby. I started a reverse teddy bear blanket last night...the mittens will have to wait. It's good.


----------



## Dollychris (Dec 18, 2012)

I am just going to knit something worthy of sharing on here. I have knitted for years but still feel a little unworthy when I see such beautiful work displayed on KP pages. KP is such a huge inspiration to me though, as is the kindness and friendship extended by the lovely members of this amazing site. Wishing Happiness and good health in the new year to each and every one of you ........xx


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Some baby layettes....friend's who are becoming grandmother's for the first time.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Something that I never made before..a headband with a bow..our grandsons girlfriend ask if I would knit her one. So now to find an easy pattern...


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

Need to work on one of my several WIPs...need to frog that "cocoon" thing I made for myself last fall which fits like a potato sack....my neighbor hinted that she would like some nice washcloths like the ones I made for my daughter's Christmas stocking...I'd better get busy!


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm still finishing a late Christmas present. When that is done I'm knitting a cowl hood for myself. I've never done anything for ME! 

After that I have plans to learn magic loop & do socks....LOTS of projects I'm dying to knit!


----------



## JOJOKNITS (Nov 13, 2012)

Donna Faye said:


> I'm knitting headbands to use up small balls of leftover yarn.
> I make them doubled for the cold weather months.


I've got loads of leftover small balls of wool too from Christmas knits, might start a rainbow scarf? Maybe a matching headband as I have long hair. :thumbup:


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

Jeannie2009 said:


> 12 hours later we got the wonderful news that daughter is expecting our first grand baby. I started a reverse teddy bear blanket last night...the mittens will have to wait. It's good.


Congratulations! You must be very excited!


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

Making a scrap "All About The Blankie" afghan, although I am making it in scrap worsted weight instead of scrap sock weight yarn as the original. I can see that this is going to be a year long project, since most of my current scrap stash is neutrals and I would like more color. I also have a request for a puppy sweater from a friend, so that will be high on the list....


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

I am working on a Lion Brand Vanna's Choice Urban Blizzard Hat Pattern # L32233. I also would like to learn how to crochet.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

I hope to MAKE most of the Christmas gifts for next year. Will start on texting mitts and boot cuffs...and use up my stash!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## toast (Jul 27, 2011)

Slippers for Hubby - they are on the needles now - Never thought he would want some but he tried on pair that I was giving away and declared that he too would like a pair. Then it's on to a sweater for him.


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

Pocahontas said:


> Yesterday a knitter friend and I went to a great sale at the LYS. Bought some lovely grey yarn and started the Margo Poncho last night. I'm still working on one of Dee O'Keefe's lovely designs and have other WIPs to complete.
> Here's a look at the poncho.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/margo-poncho[/quote
> 
> I love that poncho. It's on my list now, though I first have to finish a fuzzy blanket that I'm almost halfway through for my 8 year old grandson, who chose the yarn (Bernat Blanket - most unpleasant to knit with), another baby sweater for a gd to be born in May and a blanket for her (I've already done a carseat blanket, sweater and hat for her), and lastly an Aran"ish" cardigan for me. I had put my sweater aside while I finished a sweater (Breezy) for my oldest daughter - finished this week. Hopes she likes it. Though she chose the yarn and pattern, but she is my fussy daughter.


----------



## JOJOKNITS (Nov 13, 2012)

Well, I've been crocheting yet another Afghan whilst going thro some patterns online still wondering what to start next. Family birthdays don't start till May, so perhaps something for myself for a change! Think if I look thro my stash of wool it will give me inspiration....


----------



## Cgeerun (Dec 7, 2014)

What is a magic vest? 
Cindy


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm going to dive into my stash....who knows what I'll pull out of there! :thumbup:


----------



## addictedtoknitting (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi,

My Christmas knitting is complete. My youngest son has requested for me to knit him some more ankle socks. I also have to make another baby outfit for my cousin's new baby girl. ( born Dec 16)


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

My friend's Mom (who happens to be an amazing knitter) is visiting and she promised to teach me how to do cables. I'm so excited!!!


----------



## JOJOKNITS (Nov 13, 2012)

http://www.crochetatplay.com/recentlyadded.php

Just came across this site, Knitting Patterns and Crochet, hope it gives you all a few ideas?


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

I started a long coat. Had one but was too big and gave it to a friend.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Good Morning, I really enjoyed reading all your comments, as I do every morning but I felt compelled to reply this AM. I hope to be more active on this site in 2015. Maybe even sell some yarn and books again. I am going to start a Poppet from Gypsycream. I have enjoyed all the pictures and the kindergarden class with the poppets. Soooooooooocute! Have a great new year.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I am making an entralac throw for myself, finally. It will take months but it will be mine.


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

chubs said:


> what is your favorite boot cuff pattern?


My favourite pattern is from Fitzbirch Crafts Blog. It is a very pretty pattern and if you knit half one colour and half a second colour you get 2 pair for the knitting of one pair. I knit them black and white, then green and gold, then lt blue and dark blue, etc. give then a try.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

A Dreambird! But I always have at least one pair of socks on needles, and a scarf for a friend, and I need to finish an Oakley Owl for DH.


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

JOJOKNITS said:


> I've got loads of leftover small balls of wool too from Christmas knits, might start a rainbow scarf? Maybe a matching headband as I have long hair. :thumbup:


Tie all the bits together using the magic knot, make your magic ball and use it to knit a potato chip scarf. They are fun and everyone is different


----------



## Lyn16 (Dec 21, 2014)

I am hoping to spend the winter knitting mittens for all of the girls in the family for next Christmas. Bought blue yarn and sparkly white to make a snowflake on them


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

I prefer knitting toe up socks-but have trouble with the magic loop. I use a Turkish cast on. Good luck.


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

Teriwm said:


> I've been a lace knitter for a long time but I've always been intimidated by shawls so I think I'm going to try to make a shawl this winter, any suggestions as to what one I should start with? Im an intermediate knitter and get intimidated easily by unfamiliar stitch instructions.


Try afternoon tea. Just google it and the pattern is there. A very pretty knit. Another one I really like although it is not lace is the shadow shawl. I have knit several Afternoon Teas and some included beads.


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

janis blondel said:


> My youngest daughter is due her first baby in March so lots of baby things to get on with.


Try a car seat blanket with a blanket buddy to match.


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

patocenizo said:


> I like Baa Baa Boot Cuffs from Skacel Collection. The yarn to make the cuff is a little difficult at first but it sure turns out pretty. which one is your favorite to make? I've made one pair and I am on my second.


The one from Fitzbirch crafts blog is the best.


----------



## Geneva123 (Jun 16, 2014)

I want to learn to make beautiful soap sacks and lacy wash clothes to give as gifts. I make pretty glycerin soaps to put into the soap sacks.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

A baby blanket. baby due mid Jan.
A blanket for wedding gift in June.
Baby gifts, baby due in July.
Maybe have time to start my own cardi. 
never a dull moment.


----------



## Donna M. (Oct 1, 2013)

I have three baby afghans to make by Feb. But, I have started on scarves to make for my local food pantry. I do not feel complete, unless I am making something for the less fortunate.


----------



## yarndriver (Aug 24, 2014)

Nothing new gets cast on til Feb 1. January is UFO month when I dig out those pesky start-ups that have been lurking in the closet, patiently waiting to be finished or frogged. Anything not finished by Feb gets tossed back down the rabbit hole til next year. Future projects include socks, hats (charity), socks, a ruana, socks, and other stuff. Happy Knitting New Year y'all.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

my WIP is felted clogs they are in the washer now,if it's good I will make more also have some friends with Birthday's in Feb so more knitting and not for Xmas.


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Yesterday a knitter friend and I went to a great sale at the LYS. Bought some lovely grey yarn and started the Margo Poncho last night. I'm still working on one of Dee O'Keefe's lovely designs and have other WIPs to complete.
> Here's a look at the poncho.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/margo-poncho


Thank you for the link. I love that pattern -I am imagining myself wearing it already. Just in my dreams probably, but you never know


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Finish a mistake rib scarf and start Annie's Attic 24 cosy stripe blanket.


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

lindaspinney said:


> I prefer knitting toe up socks-but have trouble with the magic loop. I use a Turkish cast on. Good luck.


I don't like magic loop. Try 2 circulars if you don't want to use double points. That's my preferred method.


----------



## wendyjean (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm going to try a Cup Holder Mitten, requested by my daughter.


----------



## RLRE (Jul 19, 2013)

I have enjoyed making the reversible ribbed boot cuff. I am completing the second pair. It is a free pattern from Everyday Art. They are a simple beginner pattern.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I am almost finished with my first pair of socks. I am going to start on slippers next. Of course, I have plenty of UFOs to work on as well.


----------



## cablemable (Jun 9, 2011)

to learn brioche knitting here and maybe fisherman's rib stitch.


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

just started a cardigan for grandson - though still have unfinished things!


----------



## Anita7 (Oct 27, 2011)

I am working on another baby afghan for the cancer hospital.....super easy one since I am only a beginner with knitting.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I have several WIPs that I put aside for Christmas knitting that I'm going back to work on. Also I'll start AND FINISH a pair of boot cuffs for my DIL. Then more charity knitting. I'm determined to do something for me this year.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm working on sock monkey mittens. A friend asked me to make them after he saw one of my sons wearing his. Both are grown men! LOL


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Elaine74bl said:


> My youngest daughter sent me a $40 gift certificate from KnitPicks.


Ohhh, lovely prezzie! I just ordered City Tweed DK wt and that amount is nearly the ball-yardage needed for a cardi/sweater depending on your size.
http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/City_Tweed_DK_Yarn__D5420184.html?buy_individually=24982
Their special yarns are currently on sale.


> Yarndriver: Nothing new gets cast on til Feb 1. January is UFO month when I dig out those pesky start-ups that have been lurking in the closet, patiently waiting to be finished or frogged. Anything not finished by Feb gets tossed back down the rabbit hole til next year.


 What a great idea; setting a time limit makes the idea so doable!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a fair isle hat started, a mindless wrap started that is good for my knitting group (since we talk as much as we knit) and an afghan that I started several years ago which would be a great present for next Christmas if I can find the yarn buried in my stash. I need to start a baby blanket too for a gift, but I have a few months on that. Oh the choices....


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh, and I want to learn brioche too. Of course I also got my dyes for Christmas so I am ready to play with dyeing yarns again. Just need a lot more free rime!


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

I started on a sweater for my fuzzy baby yesterday.


----------



## Gullasel (Jan 17, 2014)

I am going to go through both manuals, one for the knitting machine, and one for the ribber, and go page by page learning the magic of the machines .. then look out world .. an avalanche of stuff for next winter's donations < grin >

I've a singer (Silver-reed)electronic 560 standard) and a memo-matic non electronic 360 both with ribbers and lace carriages. Plus a Brother 260 workhorse which is currently most favoured.

I'd like to be as knowledgeable as Diana Sullivan, Bless Her Kindness, for she has given so much of her time in teaching these wonderous machines and has shared her knowledge so widely/

G


----------



## PugMom (Jan 11, 2013)

Katniss cowl for my daughter


----------



## macde (Aug 26, 2011)

I am trying to design a shawl scarf in lace. All new & all scary but exciting.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

a hat from pinterest for a friend of my daughter's who just went into remission:


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/549861435727823704/
 but no pompom and in 'guy' colors


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Right now, I'm gearing up to knit a pullover with a cable down the front. I haven't knitted cables in YEARS, so this is definitely going to be a challenge for me. I'm excited about re-learning how to do cables.

Hazel


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

knitting bolero for my daughter


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

We are having a bit of a baby boom at work. So I have baby projects to make.


----------



## Anita7 (Oct 27, 2011)

That is a marvelous idea. Don't have a specific pattern but have made the face cloths and put soaps someone else made with them as gifts. They were greatly recieved....


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

I did not finish the second cabled dog sweater - have to frog the decrease rows for the end since I did not pay attention with all the tumult around. Then, get back to my DIL's sweater - back and part of the front finished; I stopped at the start of the shawl collar. We will be back in Florida soon and I will start on some lighter weight things - a new sun hat and some things for my friend's granddaughter. Enough to last for months and months.


----------



## Anita7 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sounds like you have everything organized and ready o get finished......I did organize my work but actually getting started is another thing.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Anita7 said:


> That is a marvelous idea. Don't have a specific pattern but have made the face cloths and put soaps someone else made with them as gifts. They were greatly recieved....


Hi, Anita7. I've done the same thing, and these were really well received by folks.

Hazel


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Got two hat requests at Christmas, and then back to charity knitting. This year I am going to make stockings for 11 grand kids.


----------



## Anita7 (Oct 27, 2011)

This year it was the ear warmers that were so greatly wanted and loved by all. I know I must have made at least 24-30 of them. I am thinking I would like to make napkin rings hor next year...


----------



## Nonna2 (Dec 28, 2014)

I have enjoyed the kpers so much these past several months. So much talent and inspiration.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Daisy42 said:


> Christmas passed, presents were delivered but my hands are used to the frenzy or exercise  I am thinking what to knit next. I went to Barnes & Noble yesterday and of course, I couldn't resist buying a knitting book! My boyfriend sugested a challenge and so I decided to start a shawl. I know it would probably take me some months to finish, but I'm ready to start something for me for a change. What is your next project?


I am going to try entrelac knitting. YIKES! So I've picked a head band to do. It will be for my older daughter. We went yesterday to my yarn shop and she picked out the yarn.


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

I decided to learn the magic loop on a pair of fingerless mitts. Starting was a bit of a challenge but I think I am going to like this better than dpn's.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Nonna2 said:


> I have enjoyed the kpers so much these past several months. So much talent and inspiration.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Hazel


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Right now I have a few wips to finish, then requests for boot cuffs. Have downloaded a few patterns now to decide which to make before winter is over (?). 

Many thanx to the knitter who said she laid finished projects out and let everyone chose what they wanted. This was a big and fun thing here Christmas day, as I had a basketful of goodies! 

Fiona. &#128587;&#128587;&#128587;


----------



## Anita7 (Oct 27, 2011)

What a neat idea....


----------



## badolan (Mar 19, 2011)

That is one of the best ponchos I've seen in a long time. Might be a new project.


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

Daisy42 said:


> Christmas passed, presents were delivered but my hands are used to the frenzy or exercise  I am thinking what to knit next. I went to Barnes & Noble yesterday and of course, I couldn't resist buying a knitting book! My boyfriend sugested a challenge and so I decided to start a shawl. I know it would probably take me some months to finish, but I'm ready to start something for me for a change. What is your next project?


A friend at the hospital where I volunteer, told me when I get done with the gift making, that she would pay me to make her some dishcloths, so that is what I am making next.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm working on a lace shawl with size 1 thread-- after completing a scarf for me on size 17 needles-- quite a change. I'm also working on a bunch of animal cowls (Failynn fox cowl, bear, raccoon, etc). The cowls are my carry along while the shawl is at-home concentrate knitting.


----------



## Anita7 (Oct 27, 2011)

Those face cloths are given to cancer patients here because they are so soft on the skin where the terry cloth can be quite rough on their sensitive skin.


----------



## Sundownhopper7007 (Dec 25, 2014)

Right now, I am knitting "Nordic Mittens." They are knitted with two strands of yarn, for most of the pattern, with a pretty pattern from a very popular internet site. I am doing three pairs and am on my third pair, as I write this. Left to do are the thumbs. Easy and fun pattern.


----------



## bjdevi1018 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm making fingerless gloves for my hubby, which he wears at work. Thinking about taking a stab at boot cuffs. And making new jewlery for my website on Etsy.


----------



## Irish Rose 02 (May 6, 2014)

Teach myself to make toe-up magic loop sox... and more sox. Continue with charity knitting of caps, hats, scarves and Xmas stockings.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I've started the Magic Vest for me.


I am about finished with my Magic Vest... so far I am loving it.. the arm holes are a bit of a challenge.. Not hard and definitely easy to figure out.. they are just different so I wish you the best of luck with those.. I made it through mine! you'll do just fine.. just take it step by step and it all comes together in the end..


----------



## Ackiejay (Aug 21, 2013)

I am going to work on the blanket I started for Project Linus.


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm about to start another sweater which means I'll have three on needles at the same time. New one is the gorgeous Robin Hood sweater from Lit Knits on Ravelry.


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

WIP's and try my best to NOT start anything new until I have some of them finished. They include a cable sweater, a Readers scarf, scarf/hood and doll blanket and probably more tucked out of site!


----------



## Irish Rose 02 (May 6, 2014)

Oh yes, and lapghans for vets or local nursing homes and a baby blanket or two for Project Linus.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

I am finishing the last 2 Christmas gifts - poncho for 4yo grandniece and cardi for 1yo grandnephew - then on the baby blanket for grandniece due to arrive mid-January.

In between those I'm knitting myself a bed covering and being frustrated because I won't let myself start any new projects until at least the Christmas gifts are finished.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

My DD sent me a e-mail early this morning of a picture of a helmet hat and a scarf on Pinterest. The hat for her DH.


----------



## K2R1 (Apr 1, 2012)

Yesterday I completed and blocked a shawl to wear to all our Christmas social events! Now it is back to wip, especially a sweater started before the shawl. I am not sure I have enough yarn, so I must knit it quickly before I run out of yarn!


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

First, finish a sweater for my 3 yr. old GS - got bogged down with sleeves & set aside to do Christmas gifts. Second, knit a sweater for my son, then it's a Gryffindor blanket for my first great grand daughter who will be born in April (mother and father's request). Someday I hope to finish the two shawls I started last summer for myself.


----------



## Anita7 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have just joined the group but love all the new ideas...such a active fun sounding group. I feel right at home. Have a wonderful new year everyone.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

IN the past year, I knit 3 blankets, 2 for babies & one Tree of Life. THen 8 pairs of felted slippers, 2 pr. mittens, 2 pr. booties, 2 bibs & 2 baby hats. NOW I'm going back to knitting a jacket out of Noro Silk Garden that I started before the babies, weddings & Christmas started coming. I've been waiting a year to finish it for winter wearing, & this winter I might get to!


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

I have three things in the works...on needles and one more to start. Then I want to get back to try again my fist pair of socks.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I am about finished with my Magic Vest... so far I am loving it.. the arm holes are a bit of a challenge.. Not hard and definitely easy to figure out.. they are just different so I wish you the best of luck with those.. I made it through mine! you'll do just fine.. just take it step by step and it all comes together in the end..


What is a magic vest?


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

Welcome, Anita7! I love this group!


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Got a gift card for Michaels, so went shopping for yarn yesterday. I have a new grandson coming in March, so will start a Christening blanket.


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

I plan to knit for my Bleuette Doll online challenge, so I plan on a sweater and beret in light weight yarn.
Here's a link to a pattern for an 11" doll if any is interested

http://dollswestdesigns.com/PDF_Files/DWD_Free_Pattern_%23E.pdf


----------



## Daisy42 (Jun 16, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> I am going to try entrelac knitting. YIKES! So I've picked a head band to do. It will be for my older daughter. We went yesterday to my yarn shop and she picked out the yarn.


Oh wow, beautiful project and beautiful yarn! Sounds like a treat! I have been curious about entrelac, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Got a gift card to Joann's but before I go I have to go through my stash and see what I have. I started a pair of socks for myself. I do want to try some fingerless mitts and brush up on my fair isle knitting. Need to get better on it. I would like to find another interesting illusion pattern. I did the alien scarf and really enjoyed doing it. All of that should keep me busy for awhile!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Wish I had the problem of what to knit next! 
I have a _huge queue of Things To Knit Next, LOL! The only problem is which of _these 'Next Projects" to start with.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Forgot to mention that right before Christmas I went to the library and found 6 books and have been reading some. I've got to figure out a way to knit and work in my reading. I don't like books on tape as I tend to nod off when listening. Just not enough hours in the day.


----------



## Neecie (Dec 23, 2014)

I made my first pair of boot cuffs for a gift and they looked pretty good. However, there are many patterns a little too complicated for me. What is your pattern and do you have a size or change for the recipient?


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

I bought a "Learn to knit Fair Isle" book and hope I can figure it out by myself. If not, the LYS yarn shop in Port Orchard, A Good Yarn (Debbie Macomber's shop) has a Fair Isle class.
Dot


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

I bought yarn with a Michaels gift card my son gave me. Next, a scarf, cowl and hat set, and a pullover. Woo Hoo!


----------



## driffel (Oct 21, 2014)

all my projects finished, I am going to start making lap afghans for charity (Hospice). Who knows I may need one someday!


----------



## star_stitcher5 (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm going to knit a sweater for my daughter for her birthday in Feb. Can't decide which of these to make:

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitted-Sweaters/grandmas-favorite-sweater

Or

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitted-Sweaters/Lacework-Sweater-from-Patons

I'm leaning towards the second one, I have some beautiful chunky yarn in mint green and fuschia that would work well ...or I may do them both! ☺


----------



## Apbarr (Sep 14, 2013)

I want to make a lapghan for myself. Of course by the time I'm done it will be warm out but I'll have it for next year or when the AC gets too cool.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Already made oldest gs another hat. (his choice below)
Youngest gs brought me a sweater I made him 2 years ago, and said, 'since you can do anything, make this bigger, so I can keep wearing it, please!' So I am! We have 3 new babies coming starting April, so work, work, work! Hi Ho!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

I will continue with my new addiction, socks, but I want to learn 2 at a time. I think it must involve Magic Loop, which I love, now to find some tutorials ! Everyone loved the socks I made them this year !


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

I want to get some (a lot) of beige yarn to make 3 shawls. At the Christmas symphony, the three ladies stamping tickets complimented me on my shawl. I thought I would surprise them and make them each one. No time crunch as they wouldn't be expected it. So I am waiting for the yarn to go on sale or I could use my Joann's 40% off coupon and get one skein at a time.


----------



## eahite (Aug 26, 2013)

Socks, socks and more socks, because I ike to knit and wear hand made socks. I have the yarn and the ambition just need the time. I WILL NEVER KNIT ANOTHER PONCHO AS LONG AS I....I should probably temper that statement by saying..at the moment I feel as though I will never knit another poncho. Had to make them from all acrylic, didn't like the look, didn't get them blocked well and it was stockinette stitch FOREVER !!!! On top of that they will probably never be worn. BAH..HUMBUG! Other than that I had a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

I have 2 baby sweaters that need the finishing touches. Then with 3 new babies arriving the first half of 2015 I have 3 blankets to do and another sweater. I am going to make each baby a felt appliqued Christmas stocking for 2015.


----------



## Prince KoKo (May 12, 2013)

I'm going to learn to knit socks!!!


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Boot toppers for my new boots!


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> I am going to try entrelac knitting. YIKES! So I've picked a head band to do. It will be for my older daughter. We went yesterday to my yarn shop and she picked out the yarn.


Love that pattern PLEASE! Tell me the name and where I might purchase it !
Your daughter picked out the perfect skein of yarn ...

My new thing to learn next year is entrelac and this is a perfect project for me.. I have a DGG that would love it


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Daisy42 said:


> Christmas passed, presents were delivered but my hands are used to the frenzy or exercise  I am thinking what to knit next. I went to Barnes & Noble yesterday and of course, I couldn't resist buying a knitting book! My boyfriend sugested a challenge and so I decided to start a shawl. I know it would probably take me some months to finish, but I'm ready to start something for me for a change. What is your next project?


I am either going to work on a baby blanket or knit up a few scarves. I haven't decided yet. I have been so busy with work and Christmas..my knitting needles have been very quiet.


----------



## Anita7 (Oct 27, 2011)

I made a couple of pair of boot toppers. My granddaughters wanted them but living here in the Houston area the will have few occasions to wear them. Somehow these kids wear things that they think is fashionable regardless of weather......


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

First up is finishing an infinity scarf-cowl for my daughter. I've got a WIP sweater for my grandson that I need to finish. It was put aside in order to finish this year's Christmas knitting/crochet projects. Both should keep me busy for awhile.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

A hat for me, finish my great granddaughters sweater and make her a hat then finish my WIP shawl. I spent the week before Christmas organizing my way too big stash and patterns so I won't have to leave the house to make whatever I want to now.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

I've finally started my Poppet and hope to make a pair of sox for my oldest son's birthday in Jan.
Peg


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm disciplining myself toknit up a vest from yarn unraveled for yet another tray at machine knitting 20 years or so ago. 2 nice shades of aqua and some white. 
Next another vest from some Highland yarn on cones...2 shades of purple/ lavendar/mauve.. Joan 8060


----------



## patringo (Feb 11, 2014)

star_stitcher5 said:


> I'm going to knit a sweater for my daughter for her birthday in Feb. Can't decide which of these to make:
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitted-Sweaters/grandmas-favorite-sweater
> 
> ...


these are both gorgeous. the red is one i would make first but the white would be second choice. i can see why you might make both. my dg's would love both of these.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

My next project is a Seahawks colors ruffle scarf times two. That is if I can find the yarn. Since they don't make the yarn in the Seahawks colors, I have to put two yarns together to get the colors. A friend at bowling wants one and I want to finally make one for myself. Anything Seahawks colors is so popular here right now. I am headed to JoAnn's to see if they still have the neon green Starbella yarn. Wish me luck.


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

jojo111 said:


> I need to finish three scarves and then I might start on the Wingspan shawl(ette?) that's on Ravelry. I do want to make a second poppet eventually.


I have made 1 wingspan and LOVE it. I want to make a bigger one. Really need to stay on track with my WIP's and going to the frog pond on some really "old" knitting that is not right. Don't want to waste the yarn on something that is not going to turn out as planned and that no one would ever wear.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

I plan to learn brioche and double knitting this year.


----------



## giniknits (Apr 16, 2014)

Mittens before January 24th birthdAy for my sister, 4 sweaters for grandchildren, sweater for my mom, Afghan for grandson's graduation in May, hats for charity...


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I plan to be a better person than I already am - - - and plan to declutter this humble abode!!!!!


----------



## Mothers Roost (Nov 9, 2014)

NanaMc said:


> I am going to learn Magic Loop, toe up socks.


Me too!


----------



## dstorms (May 31, 2014)

Me too.


----------



## dstorms (May 31, 2014)

I got the patterns for Woolie Bullie hats and mittens for a Christmas present along with the yarn. I am excited to use that Woolie Bullie yarn. It is wool and the loops are cool. Thank you for the previous postings, which gave me the idea.


----------



## Sandy DG (Aug 9, 2014)

Just went through my project drawer. Am going to finish a lacy scarf, make a pretty small cowl and retry my hand at a crochet purse. This plus a few unfinished sewing projects. Should keep me out of trouble for a while!!! 

Happy and joy-filled 2015 to all KP-ers!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello fellow KPers, I sincerely hope that everyone had a wonderful Christmas. I am visiting my son and his family here in Baton Rouge for the Christmas holidays and will be leaving for home on the 5th. Do any of you ladies know of any LYS in Baton Rouge, other than Holly Lobby and Michael's? I brought my Gson's blanket to finish and very silly left the main color at home. To my surprise, neither Holly Lobby nor Michaels carry this yarn (Bernat Satin). I am in Melrose. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

Just got back from dd's where I handed out 3 unfinished gifts so they are first in my list. Found out gs's girlfriend's (new engagement ring for Christmas!!!) birthday is in January so must make something pink to keep her warm. She says ggs needs "shoes" so I also want to make a pair of converses for him as a surprise. I want to try my hand at double-knitting for my new technique & then maybe get to entrelac.


----------



## Elaine74bl (Nov 19, 2014)

You might get better feedback if you post a NEW thread in the Main forum.



crjc said:


> Hello fellow KPers, I sincerely hope that everyone had a wonderful Christmas. I am visiting my son and his family here in Baton Rouge for the Christmas holidays and will be leaving for home on the 5th. Do any of you ladies know of any LYS in Baton Rouge, other than Holly Lobby and Michael's? I brought my Gson's blanket to finish and very silly left the main color at home. To my surprise, neither Holly Lobby nor Michaels carry this yarn (Bernat Satin). I am in Melrose. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ainejo2 (Dec 7, 2014)

I am going to knit a little Bolero for a child who loves to dance Glitter wool I think would be nice after I get all the Baby knitting finished, But oh how my shoulder aches with constant knitting,,,


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Elaine74bl said:


> You might get better feedback if you post a NEW thread in the Main forum.


Thank you


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I am making a hat & cowl set because it has gotten very cold here in Las Vegas!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

bundyanne07 said:


> I plan to be a better person than I already am - - - and plan to declutter this humble abode!!!!!


This is pretty much what I'm thinking. I made such a mess of things trying to knit and sew and wrap and cook. If things weren't so cluttered in the first place that wouldn't have happened, at least I keep thinking that  I have yarn in every room except the bathrooms.


----------



## Mothers Roost (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm tired just listening to all that you girls plan to get done. As for me, I have a one-track mind and only two speeds.......slow and stop! And, my brain keeps making promises my body can't/won't keep!!! Ah, poor ME! LOL


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Mothers Roost said:


> I'm tired just listening to all that you girls plan to get done. As for me, I have a one-track mind and only two speeds.......slow and stop! And, my brain keeps making promises my body can't/won't keep!!! Ah, poor ME! LOL


And the truth of it is that we probably won't all get all we plan done, but it's nice to dream about it.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

I have to make a few agfhans; some for the front room and a granddaughter is going away to college so she will need an afghan and a quilt. 
The granddaughters also want more hats and gloves that I made them this year ..SO I will make more .. LOL


----------



## retiredR (Mar 1, 2013)

I started an afghan for my grandson who is 6' tall. I am crocheting it and have 339 stitches on it. I know it is going to take me awhile to finish it. It takes me about 20 minutes to get from on end to the other. But I think he is going to love it.


----------



## retiredR (Mar 1, 2013)

I started an afghan for my grandson who is 6' tall. I am crocheting it and have 339 stitches on it. I know it is going to take me awhile to finish it. It takes me about 20 minutes to get from on end to the other. But I think he is going to love it.


----------



## retiredR (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry for the double posting.


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

nannee said:


> Love that pattern PLEASE! Tell me the name and where I might purchase it !
> Your daughter picked out the perfect skein of yarn ...
> 
> My new thing to learn next year is entrelac and this is a perfect project for me.. I have a DGG that would love it


I hate entrelac. I hope you like it better than I do/ did.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Dollychris said:


> I am just going to knit something worthy of sharing on here. I have knitted for years but still feel a little unworthy when I see such beautiful work displayed on KP pages. KP is such a huge inspiration to me though, as is the kindness and friendship extended by the lovely members of this amazing site. Wishing Happiness and good health in the new year to each and every one of you ........xx


I wish you the same, Dollydhis!! PLEASE do not feel inferior here......none of us were "perfect" without years of practice. We'd love to see what you do. If you post pictures, then we can celebrate your accomplishments with you.
:thumbup:


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

maspd said:


> I hate entrelac. I hope you like it better than I do/ did.


why don't you like it?
is it the actual process of doing the entralac or is it the finished item you don't like?


----------



## ushag (Dec 20, 2011)

At the moment I'm working on a lane of a swimming pool complete with lane ropes, swimmers, tiled ends of the pool, and possibly judges, depending on time... It's a yarn bomb for my son's next swimming comp  Igor the gargoyle went down well as a mascot, so the development officer for the Islands swim club/team wanted something too. Wonder if they'll like it... Hopefully I'll finish it for the 10th January. Will post pics if anyone wants to see it


----------



## Honey Meadows (Nov 8, 2014)

Will try a Happy Cap. This will be my first little child's hat.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm going to concentrate on finishing projects from last year. Finished a vest for my DH on Christmas Day, not that he will need it for a few months yet. I have three projects sitting next to me partially done, think one of them will be frogged as I can't remember what it was going to be. Will get the other two finished and finish the cardi which is next to my chair in the lounge. I also have a child's cardi which I started and have decided I don't like so that can be transformed into one I do like. Just not yet. 
sharon


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm planning on knitting "just for Me" now.

I've already got a vest started and 3 sweater patterns lined up for after that.

Just learned today, that I'm going to have to make a couple of baby gifts in-between for two new babies who are on the way - HOORAY!!!!!


----------



## LoriEibel (Jun 13, 2012)

Starting an afghan for gd being married in June. Washcloths, stash completely out!


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I need to stay off KP for awhile. Earlier in this thread I had 80+ items on my to do list (many are multiples). I've spent too many hours on KP over the last couple of days and now my list contains over a hundred items! You KPers are a dangerous lot.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> My next project is a Seahawks colors ruffle scarf times two. That is if I can find the yarn. Since they don't make the yarn in the Seahawks colors, I have to put two yarns together to get the colors. A friend at bowling wants one and I want to finally make one for myself. Anything Seahawks colors is so popular here right now. I am headed to JoAnn's to see if they still have the neon green Starbella yarn. Wish me luck.


I also want some Seahawks yarn to make a blue sweater with the Seahawks logo on it. And I will continue to make socks, hopefully a pair of blue and green.
Dot


----------



## annielaur (Feb 18, 2013)

Finishing up a shawl to snuggle into in the cold February nights. And them I'm going to learn entrelac. I'm newly retired, so having time to plan -- and know i'll get to it in a reasonable amount of time, feels really good!


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

nannee said:


> why don't you like it?
> is it the actual process of doing the entralac or is it the finished item you don't like?


Both. I hate doing it cause it is fiddly and I never like the way it looks.


----------



## Crazy about knitting (Mar 31, 2014)

You can always make caps for cancer patients for charity.


----------



## Lal (Aug 18, 2013)

Finishing some UFOs, stash-busting, things for the senior center gift shop and a doll. Happy New Year to you all!!!


----------



## Lal (Aug 18, 2013)

Finishing some UFOs, stash-busting, things for the senior center gift shop and a doll. Happy New Year to you all!!!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have to finish a Shawl I am knitting for a GD and some slipper socks a son requested and then I am going to knit some more socks for me.


----------



## minkeyswife (Dec 25, 2014)

I had an early Christmas and so, have already crocheted a hotpad, a hat, a wine bottle Santa suit (for some friends we'll see new year's eve, and started a baby dress.


----------



## minkeyswife (Dec 25, 2014)

annielaur said:


> Finishing up a shawl to snuggle into in the cold February nights. And them I'm going to learn entrelac. I'm newly retired, so having time to plan -- and know i'll get to it in a reasonable amount of time, feels really good!


I want to learn entrelac in 2015 also (but crochet first since i'm still learning to knit). I also want to try arm knitting.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

Donna Faye said:


> I'm knitting headbands to use up small balls of leftover yarn.
> I make them doubled for the cold weather months.


Me too! I knitted headbands/ear warmers as gifts and now that people have seen them, they want one too!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I need to finish this hat and mitten set for a friend's birthday , next week, Then finish the socks for DH. After that I want to make a black poncho for myself, although I saw a cape pattern I really like.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I want to learn to knit 2 socks at the same time BUT one inside of the other. I just need the time and the house empty. Nothing else needed to be done so I can concentrate solely on them. I may need to get a hotel room for this. LOL


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

I am making a shawl for my youngest daughter at her request. We went to the LYS to pick out the yarn.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

K2R1 said:


> Yesterday I completed and blocked a shawl to wear to all our Christmas social events! Now it is back to wip, especially a sweater started before the shawl. I am not sure I have enough yarn, so I must knit it quickly before I run out of yarn!


Hahaha! I've tried this too!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

ChristmasTree said:


> This is pretty much what I'm thinking. I made such a mess of things trying to knit and sew and wrap and cook. If things weren't so cluttered in the first place that wouldn't have happened, at least I keep thinking that  I have yarn in every room except the bathrooms.


Boy! Me too! I have material AND yarn in every room!! And have discovered that I must frog and reknit AGAIN the foot of GS's Christmas stocking. Don't know why I keep getting a club foot but I do.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

maspd said:


> Both. I hate doing it cause it is fiddly and I never like the way it looks.


I am going to give it a try, hopefully I will like the results 

if not , i'll rip it out and make something else


----------



## lovethewaterandknitting (May 9, 2011)

Well, 2 more hats for my GD's boyfriend and my BIL's friend who is visiting here from the Philopines, for the winter. Then socks for me and a scarf for me and an afghan for me,,,,,me, me, me.


----------



## Neecie (Dec 23, 2014)

what pattern have you used for head bands and head warmers?


----------



## Aunty Louise (Jun 14, 2013)

I took time off from knitting over Christmas but yesterday I decided that I cannot watch TV with idle hands so I started a cowl, probably for charity. Lucky are we to have such great hobbies.


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

I can't believe I just knit a plum pudding potholder/dishcloth for next Christmas. My shawl may never get done.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

Daisy42 said:


> Christmas passed, presents were delivered but my hands are used to the frenzy or exercise  I am thinking what to knit next. I went to Barnes & Noble yesterday and of course, I couldn't resist buying a knitting book! My boyfriend sugested a challenge and so I decided to start a shawl. I know it would probably take me some months to finish, but I'm ready to start something for me for a change. What is your next project?


Some felted slippers while my bigfoot son is home!


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm going to finish a Victory Wrap which I started before the Christmas Gift rush knitting. It' designed by Erika Flory and is available on Ravelry.
DotS


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

I made many fingerless gloves and headband/ear warmers for Christmas gifts. Now I can make a pair of gloves and a headband for me! I just started them with soy wool and they are so soft and warm!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Gonna try to finish my WIPs before I start another one. Two sweaters, a vest, a puppy and a pair of socks OTN right now.


----------



## Sundownhopper7007 (Dec 25, 2014)

I've been knitting some mittens for friends, my sister and grand-daughter, but still want to knit some more of them. I also have an order for a sweater. I am going to start that in a few weeks. She wants a pullover. I don't think she'll be as happy with it as she is with her cardigan I made for her, but it's what she wants. So...what the heck. I'll make it for her. Won't take that long. Anyway, I want to get cracking on some socks, too. I didn't learn toe-up, tho. I do it the old way. Seems to make more sense to me, esp. when I get to the heel. I just do the short-rowing technique and it looks great. I can't figure out how to do the heel going the other way! So...The toe itself is the easy part, going toe-up.


----------

